# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  تعالوا نعمل جلانس منظف الزجاج فى البيت

## نوسة

*وفي يوم كنت بتصفح في كتاب عندي عن فؤائد خل التفاح 

ولقيت طريقة صنع منظف الزجاج في المنزل 

طبعا قولت اجرب مش هخسر حاجة كل المكونات موجودة 
واستعملته 

  فعلا رائع 

وتخيلوا كمان ينظف الخشب ويعطيه لمعه غير طبيعيه

يعني 2 في 1

على العموم هذي الطريقه :

في علبه بخاخة فاضية بتاعة جلانس او اشترى بخاجة عادية  

المكونات :-


ملعقه صغيره فيري او لوكس او اى منظف سائل
+
ربع كوب خل تفاح 
+
كوبين ماء

وتخلط جيدا وتستخدم عند الحاجة

لمعوا الزجاج وادعولى 

تحياتى للجميع*

----------


## aynad

فكرة حلوة اوي يا نوستي
وسهلة اوي 
يلا خلينا نجرب احنا خسرانين حاجة 
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبة قلبي

----------


## نوسة

> فكرة حلوة اوي يا نوستي
> وسهلة اوي 
> يلا خلينا نجرب احنا خسرانين حاجة 
> تسلم ايدك يا حبيبة قلبي


*اهلا اهلا يا ايناد 

منورة يا قمر

هى فعلا فكرة حلوة وسهاة وكل بيت فية زجاجة خل وصابون سايل  وماء يعنى مش هنغرم اى حاجة 

بس جربيها وقولى النتيجة اية 

يسلم مرورك يا غالية*

----------


## konouz

طريقة سهلة جدا يا نوسة وعلي فكرة انا شدني اسمك قبل الموضوع لان الدلع بتاعي نوسة مش معني كدة ان الوصفة مش حلوة بعكس جميلة جدا وانا بحب اعمل اية حاجة في البيت منها توافير ومنها مضمونة 
وان شاء الله هجربها والف شكر يا حبيبتي

----------


## نوسة

اهلا يا كنوز 
شكرا لمرورك والحقيقة انا جربتها وطلعت هايلة 
جربيها وهتدعيلى 
انا بقى اسمى نهى ملوش علاقة بنوسة خالص بس انا بحب نوسة 

شكرا ليكى

----------


## Bloody Tears

لا لا دانا كده الحمد لله 
دخلت بدري علي احد مواضيع نوسه 
الشهرتها مش مخلياني الاحق مواضيعها 
عموما اختي الكبري نوسه 
باذن الله حيكون في تجربه حقيقيه لذلك المنظف 
مش بعيد بكره اقف في سوق الجمعه بـــ 50 علبه مكتوب عليهم 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا قطتي 
والموضوع حقا رائع اختي نوسه 
احب المواضيع التي تربط بين الواقع والمنتديات

----------

